# What brand of bow do you have



## PSE Bruin (Feb 23, 2005)

i am a 15 year old kid looking for a bow. i am not quite sure what brand bow that i want yet. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i shoot a jennings buckmaster that i bought when they first came out. i would suggest getting a mathews though


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i suggest going and shooting as many different bows as you can, then decide. dont fall into the name brand trap. i shoot bowtech because they are what i love and what feels good to me. thats what makes the most difference.

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i agree with dogdigger. shoot as many bows as you can that are within your price range and draw weight range. chances are you will find one that feels like it was made for you.

kase


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

At 15 may as well go with a bow that will last you a lifetime. Mathews.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

People get bigger, at 15 more than likely your gonna grow a bit, so I wouldn't go all out just find something that fits you that is got a decent price on it


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a Mathews and I love it. I'm only ****** that i wasted 8 years shooting PSE's.


----------



## sansdetour (Feb 28, 2005)

It depent of what you look for !!!! Mathews are very good bow if you want short axle to axle bow 32 inches aprox!!! but it dont foregive if you make an technical error , and short bow like this have angle of rope who make it harder to see in the peep wen you shoot inside !!(light are reflecting in the peep whit short angle )
I prefer Darton Mavrik 38 inchs axle to axle 318 ft/sec amo . It give you a break wen you fool !! no vibration at all !!! for me it's the best bow who money can buy , but the shooter behind the bow make the difference , so practice make you a champ,not the bow you hang on!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

once again, jsut to bust the bubble of the mathews guys. shoot before you buy, try all the brands then decide. i was not impressed with the switchback or the outback. but tons of people think they are great because thats what they were told to buy and thats what some other guy has that is a great shooter. bla bla bla. take the time and shoot bows and then decide.

mark


----------



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

just got a new martin saber SE pro series . and i shot a bunch of others befor i made my choice .


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

martin makes some really nice bows. they are a lil heavy for me but man they are shooters!!!

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i shoot an outback and i have shot the switchback. both great bows. after shooting them i don't wanna go any other way. it's not just because of what other people have said. i have shot other bows and mathews feels the best for me. they are quiet, fast, and forgiving. just my opinion :beer:

kase


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

From what I've sort of heard from the guys who don't care for Mathews' is the handle is an issue. Idonno, I've heard of some who costomize the handle to fit them better. (taking handles from other bows etc..) I personally like the handle the way it is but whatever works I guess. Sometimes it's just love em' or hate em'.. I'm in Luuuuv. :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

they jsut feel weird to me. i dont like the way they draw or feel. but thats just me. i love bowtech thats what i shoot and love. 6 of one half dozen of the other

mark


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Just picked up a bowtech and I will tell you that is is fast and quiet. I love this bow. I was shooting a parker before and liked it a lot but the bowtech is a notch above,


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

bowtechs are shooters. i took 3rd in the 600 round at state 4 th in the 3d freestyle with my bowtech constitution. i also took 3rd in the 3d this weekend in grand forks, 2nd in the money round and 1st in the international round. btw i have been shooting basically since november.

mark


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

If your just starting out don't spend a small fortune on a bow. Buy something that is reasonably priced and feels good. You might be all fired-up now but after a few times out you might feel differently. Remember a $800 dollar bow doesn't carry the same trade-in value as a $800 gun after a year or two of use and abuse. Be conservative, look at a PSE or Martin or something around $300 to start.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

exactly what RR said, high end bows dont hold that 800 price. so you can pick yourself up a year old high end bow for what u would pay for a new "cheaper" lower quality bow and IMHO thats the way to go.

mark


----------

